# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  حكم إدارية عليا سنة 2007 : عدم جواز سحب أنواع معينة من القرارات الإدارية : ما هي ؟

## مروه

*عدم جواز سحب أنواع معينة من القرارات الإدارية : ما هي ؟*
*قرارات إدارية – القرارات الإدارية التي تولد حقاً أو مركزاً شخصياً للإفراد لا يجوز سحبا متي صدرت سليمة إما بالنسبة للقرارات الفردية غير المشروعة فالقاعدة هي وجوب سحبها التزاماً من جهة الإدارة بحكم القانون إلا أن دواعي المصلحة العامة تقتضي انه صدر قرار فردي معيب من شانه أن يولد حقاً فان هذا القرار يجب أن يستقر عقب فترة معينة بحيث يسري علي القرار الصحيح الذي يصدر في الموضوع ذاته – الاستثناءات المقررة علي فترة الستين يوماً المقررة لتحصن القرار الإداري – انقضاء فترة سحب القرار – تحصن القرار 0 أساس ذلك.*
*المحكمة:*
*ومن حيث أن مبني الطعن الماثل أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف أحكام القانون واخطأ في تطبيقه وتأويله، ذلك أن الثابت بالأوراق أن جهة الإدارة أصدرت القرار رقم 5 لسنة 1993 بترقية المطعون ضده إلي وظيفة مدير مدرسة ثانوي وعندما تبين لها خلا المدة المحددة للسحب أنها أخطئت في إصداره فقد أصدرت القرار رقم 36 بتاريخ 7/3/1993 بسحب هذا القرار وبالتالي يكون مطابقاً للقانون، أما ما ذهب إليه الحكم بان القرار الساحب قد صدر بعد المواعيد المقررة قانوناً باعتباره منصباً علي القرار رقم 122 لسنة 1992 فان هذا يخالف الواقع لان القرار المذكور أخيراً تم سحبه بالقرار رقم 96 لسنة 1992 والذي تحصن بعدم الطعن عليه.*
*ومن حيث أن قضاء المحكمة الإدارية العليا جري علي أن القرارات التي تولد حقاً أو مركزاً شخصياًَ للإفراد لا يجوز سحبها في أي وقت متي صدرت سليمة وذلك استجابة لدواعي المصلحة العامة التي تقتضي استقرار تلك القرارات أما بالنسبة للقرارات الفردية غير المشروعة فالقاعدة عكس ذلك إذ يجب علي الجهة الإدارية أن تسحبها التزاماً منها بحكم القانون وتصحيح للأوضاع المخافة له، إلا أن دواعي المصلحة العامة أيضاً تقتضي انه إذا صدر قرار فردي معيب من شانه أن يولد حقاً فان هذا القرار يجب أن يستقر عقب فترة معينة من الزمن بحيث يسري عليه ما يسري علي القرار الصحيح الذي يصدر في الموضوع ذاته، وقد استقر الرأي علي تحديد هذه الفترة بستين يوماً من تاريخ نشر القرار أو إعلانه قياساً علي مدة الطعن القضائي بحيث إذا انقضت هذه الفترة اكتسب القرار حصانة تعصمه من أي إلغاء أو تعديل ويصبح عندئذ لصاحب الشأن حق مكتسب فيما تضمنه القرار، وكل إخلال بهذا الحق بقرار لاحق يعد أمراً مخالفاً للقانون يعيب القرار الأخير ويبطله، إلا أن ثمة استثناءات من موعد الستين يوماً هذه تتمثل أولاً فيما إذا كان القرار المعيب معدوماً أي لحقت به مخالفة جسيمة للقانون تجرده من صفته كتصرف قانوني لتنزل به إلي حد غصب السلطة وتنحدر به إلي مجرد الفعل المادي المنعدم الأثر قانوناً ولا تلحقه أي حصانة وثانياً فيما لو حصل الأفراد علي قرار إداري نتيجة غش او تدليس من جانبه إذ أن الغش يعيب الرضا ويشوب الإدارة، والقرار الذي يصدر من جهة الإدارة نتيجة الغش والتدليس يكون غير جدير بالحماية وبهذه الأحوال الاستثنائية التي توجب سحب القرار دون التقيد بموعد الستين يوماً فتصدر جهة الإدارة قرارها بالسحب في أي وقت كان حتى بعد فوات هذا الموعد.*
*(حكمها في الطعن رقم 40 لسنة 18 ق عليا بجلسة 29/6/1976)*


*ومن حيث انه لما كان ما تقدم، وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده (المدعي) حاصل علي ليسانس آداب عام 1963 وعين بمديرية التربية والتعليم بمحافظة دمياط وظل يترقى بها إلي أن شغل وظيفة مدير مدرسة ثانوي بإدارة فارسكور التعليمية بالقرار رقم 122 في 12/10/1992، إلا أن الجهة الإدارية عادت وسحبت هذا القرار بالقرار رقم 196 بتاريخ 12/12/1992 وإعادته إلي الوظيفة التي كان يشغلها قبل الترقية وهي وظيفة مدير مدرسة أعدادي بإدارة فارسكور التعليمية، ولكنها أصدرت القرار رقم 5 في 6/1/1993 بترقيته مرة ثانية إلي وظيفة مدير مدرسة ثانوية وأخطرته في 23/1/1993 بنقله الي مدرسة الروضة الثانوية ولكنه لم ينفذ هذا النقل واستمر مديراً لمدرسة الفوابين الثانوية التجارية فاصدرت الجهة الادارية القرار المطعون فيه رقم 36 في 7/3/1993 والمعتمد من وكيل الوزارة مدير مدرية التربية والتعليم بمحافظة دمياط بتاريخ 9/3/1993 بسحب القرار رقم 5لسنة 1993 واعتباره بوظيفة مدير مدرسة اعدادي بادارة فارسكور التعليمية.*
*وحيث انه بناء علي ما تقدم، فان القرار المطعون فيه الساحب للقرار رقم 5 لسنة 1993 قد صدر اكثر من الستين يوماً المقررة للسحب او الالغاء دون ان يثبت ان القرار المسحوب قد صدر بناء علي غش او تدليس ولم يلحقه عيب ينحدر به لحد الانعدام، وبالتالي فان القرار المطعون فيه صدر مخالفاً للقانون مما يوصمه بالبطلان، ومن يتعين القضاء بالغائه فيما تضمنه من سحب القرار رقم 5 لسنة 1993فيما تضمنه من ترقية المطعون ضده لوظيفة مدير مدرسة ثانوية، وما يترتب علي ذلك من اثار.*
*ولا ينال من النتيجة المتقدمة ان القرار المطعون فيه صدر بتاريخ 7/3/1993 وبالتالي يكون قد صدر خلال الستين يوماً التالية للقرار المسحوب رقم 5 لسنة 1993 والصادر بتاريخ 6/1/1993، لانه مردود علي ذلك بان القرار الصادر بالترقية يستجمع كافة مقومات القرار الاداري وسماته بحسبانه تعبيراً عن الادارة الملزمة لجهة الادارة بما لها من سلطة، بمقتضي القوانين واللوائح بقصد احداث اثر قانوني او تعديله، ويصدر قرار الترقية من سلطة المختصة بالتعيين، وتعد الترقية نافذة اعتباراً من تاريخ صدور القرار بها أي من تاريخ اعتماده من هذه السلطة، وانه لما كان القرار الطعين قد اعتمد من السلطة المختصة باصداره في 9/3/1993 – طبقاً لما هو ثابت بالقرار المطعون فيه والمودع بحافظة مستندات الجهة الادارية بجلسة 6/12/1993 – فان هذا القرار يعتبر نافذاً من هذا التاريخ ولا يعتد في هذا الشان باي تاريخ سابق علي التاريخ المذكور لان ما تقدم به الادارات المختلفة بالجهات الادارية للاعداد لصدور القرار الاداري تمثل اجراءات تمهيدية سابقة علي صدوره، ومن ثم يكون ما ساقته الجهة الادارية من ان القرار المطعون فيه صدر بتاريخ 7/3/1993 لا يتفق وصحيح حكم الواقع والقانون ويتعين الالتفات عنه.*
*كما لا ينال من النتيجة المتقدمة، ما رددته الجهة الادارية بان المطعون ضده تم تطبيق حكم المادة (20) من قرار وزير التربية والتعليم رقم 213 لسنة 1987 والمعدلة بالقرار رقم 9 لسنة 1988 عليه والتى جرى نصها على أن :* 
*" كل من يعين فى وظيفة أعلى من وظائف غير أخصائى أو فنى تدريس، عليه أن يمارس أعباء الوظيفة المرقى إليها – فإذا تخلف المرقى عن تسلم العمل فى هذه الوظيفة لمدة ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ صدور القرار ينقل إلى وظيفة أخصائى أو فنى تدريس أو ما يعادلها من تسلسل – التى تتفق مع درجته المالية أو التقسيم داخلها" ، فقد أخطرت الجهة الإدارية المطعون ضده فى 23/1/1993 بأنه تم نقله للعمل بمدرسة الروضة الثانوية تنفيذاً لقرار ترقيته المطعون فيه إلا أنه لم ينفذ قرار النقل نهائياً وظل يمارس وظيفته المرقى إليها بمدرسة الفوابين الثانوية التجارية مما دفع الجهة الإدارية إلى إصدار القرار الطعين بسحب القرار رقم 5 لسنة 1993 ، فمردود على ذلك بأنه لا تعارض بين تطبيق المادة (20) المذكورة وبين تطبيق القاعدة المقررة قانوناً والمتمثلة في ضرورة إلتزام الجهة الإدارية بسحب أو إلغاء القرار الإداري خلال مدة الستين يوماً من تاريخ صدوره على النحو الصادر تفصيله، وترتيباً على ذلك إذا لم تقم الجهة الإدارية بسحب القرار رقم 5 لسنة 1993 والصادر في 6/1/1993 خلال الستين يوماً التالية بل قامت بسحبه بالقرار المطعون فيه بتاريخ 9/3/1993، فإن القرار المسحوب أصبح بمنأى من السحب أو الإلغاء، ويكون القرار الطعين قد صدر بالمخالفة لصحيح حكم القانون موصوماً بالبطلان، ومن ثم يطرح ما رددته الجهة الإدارية في هذا الخصوص جانباً.* 

*( المحكمة الإدارية العليا – الدائرة الثانية (الموضوع) – الطعن رقم 5130 لسنة 47ق.ع – جلسة 13/1/2007).*

----------

